# Water crystals + dubia roaches?



## Ad4ml (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread for this post.

I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get water crystals as everywhere I check is over priced.

Also, does anyone know where I can get a starter colony of Dubia roaches for cheap? (I'm 15 so have a limited amount of money ) 

Thanks in advance! :2thumb:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

you can get water crystals off ebay fairly cheap

100g (25litres) Aqua Crystals - Water Gel for Livefood on eBay (end time 06-Jul-10 00:56:20 BST)


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

you can also get all sorts of roaches on e-bay


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

oh u can also get cheep roaches and other inverts here Virginia Cheeseman - Entomological Supplier


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Ad4ml said:


> I'm sorry if this is the wrong thread for this post.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get water crystals as everywhere I check is over priced.
> 
> ...


With my roaches I give them just fruit veg and chicken mash.
I don't bother with water crystals.
If you feel the younger ones are not getting enough water intake you can always wet the chicken mash. 

I wouldn't bother with a starter colony just buy your self 100 adults normally around £30 and wait 9 months.
Try and find some one that will do you a 2/1 or even 3/1 female/male ratio.


----------



## Ad4ml (Jun 9, 2010)

imginy said:


> With my roaches I give them just fruit veg and chicken mash.
> I don't bother with water crystals.
> If you feel the younger ones are not getting enough water intake you can always wet the chicken mash.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I've only got 3 Tarantulas so I'm not looking for alot of them. I only want enough to feed them and sell what I don't need.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Well you could always go for turkistan roaches you can get a nice colony going for £10 and they breed a lot quicker but the only downside is that they are more likely to escape so extra care has to be taken in looking after them.


----------

